# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  نحوه نمایش همزمان marker و payline بر روی نقشه گوگل مپ

## omid_student

سلام
من میخواهم روی نقشه هم مارکر باشه یعنی یه نفطه مشخص و هم مسیر طی شده یا همون payline
البته با gmap v3 کار کردم ولی چنین قابلیتی نداره
روشی هست همزمان هر دو رو انجام بدم

----------

